# Thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man có thực sự hiệu quả?



## Megao8918 (4/4/19)

Hiện nay, Thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man được rất nhiều khách hàng quan tâm và đón nhận tích cực. Nhiều nam giới coi Oyster Man như là trợ thủ đắc lực sau những vấn đề về sinh lý của bản thân. Tuy nhiên, cũng có không ít khách hàng nghi ngờ về công dụng của Oyster Man; và _những tác động lên chức năng sinh lý nam_ khi sử dụng. Vậy thực phẩm chức năng Oyster Man có thực sự hiệu quả?






_Liệu thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man được Bộ Y tế chứng nhận có thực sự hiệu quả?_​*Công dụng của thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man*
Oyster Man có công dụng chính gồm:

Hỗ trợ tăng cường Testosterone
Hỗ trợ tăng cường chức năng sinh lý cho nam giới
*Tác động của Oyster Man đến sức khỏe người tiêu dùng*
Testosterone là hormone sinh dục ở nam giới do cơ thể nam giới bài tiết ra, chịu trách nhiệm chính tạo ra và duy trì đặc tính của phái mạnh. Cụ thể, Testosterone quyết định chức năng sinh lý, ham muốn tình dục, độ cương dương và chi phối việc sản xuất tinh trùng. Việc tăng cường Testosterone giúp cơ thể nam giới cải thiện chức năng sinh lý, tăng ham muốn tình dục, duy trì độ cương dương và cải thiện số lượng, chất lượng tinh trùng.

Oyster Man với thành phần chính là vi chất dinh dưỡng từ Hàu, bổ sung lượng kẽm lớn cho cơ thể. Kẽm là nhân tố không thể thiếu cho cấu tạo của Testosterone. Hàm lượng kẽm cao giúp thúc đẩy quá trình sản sinh Testosterone. Từ đó cải thiện ham muốn, tác động tích cực đến sinh lý của nam giới. Bên cạnh đó, Kẽm cũng đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc ngăn ngừa các bệnh tuyến tiền liệt. Bởi Kẽm giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho cơ thể (Bổ sung 15mg kẽm mỗi ngày có thể giảm đến 57% nguy cơ ung thư tuyến tiền liệt ở nam giới).

*Thực hư thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man không có tác dụng*
Oyster Man không có tác dụng kích thích tạm thời. Không giống các thần dược cho phái mạnh khác có tác dụng kích thích ham muốn, duy trì cương dương trong thời gian thuốc có tác dụng. Chính vì vậy, nhiều khách hàng nghi ngờ về tác dụng của sản phẩm này.

Thực phẩm chức năng Oyster Man hướng đến giải pháp lâu dài và an toàn, chữa dứt điểm các vấn đề về sinh lý. Oyster Man là trợ thủ đắc lực cho quá trình phục hồi bản lĩnh đàn ông; bằng cách cải thiện sản sinh Testosterone nội sinh trong cơ thể. Những cải thiện từ bên trong sau 4 – 5 ngày sử dụng cho kết quả rõ rêt. Biểu hiện thường thấy:

Tăng ham muốn tình dục (đối với nam giới suy giảm ham muốn, mãn dục nam)
Duy trì cương dương ổn định (với nam giới rối loạn cương dương)
Chất lượng, số lượng tinh trùng cải thiện dựa vào màu sắc và hình thái (với nam giới không có tinh trùng hoặc có _dấu hiệu tinh trùng yếu_)
Kéo dài thời gian quan hệ, hỗ trợ _chữa yếu sinh lý_ (với nam giới xuất tinh sớm, bị yếu)
*Lưu ý sử dụng Oyster man:*
Oyster Man là thực phẩm chức năng chứa vi chất dinh dưỡng sử dụng lâu dài, có thể điều chỉnh liều lượng

Trường hợp duy trì sinh lý ổn định có thể uống 1 viên/ngày (uống lúc đói để cơ thể hấp thụ tốt nhất)
Trường hợp gặp các vấn đề về sinh lý, nên uống 2 viên/ngày trong 10 ngày đầu sử dụng và 1 viên/ngày cho những ngày còn lại.
Do cơ thể không tự sản sinh được Kẽm. Chính vì vậy, cách duy nhất để bổ sung Kẽm cho cơ thể là ăn nhiều thực phẩm giàu kẽm hoặc bổ sung kẽm với sản phẩm chứa vi chất Kẽm như Oyster Man.

*Phản hồi của khách hàng về Oyster Man*
Anh Trần V.Q(nhân viên văn phòng một công ty tại Hà Nội): “Công việc ngồi bàn giấy thường xuyên ít vận động, chưa kể stress mỗi khi việc dồn về khiến ham muốn của mình bị giảm đi. Cũng may có bạn đồng nghiệp giới thiệu cho Oyster man nên sau 2 tháng sử dụng mình đã cải thiện được tình hình và giờ thì không còn lo nữa”.

Anh Phạm H.H(trưởng phòng kinh doanh): “Chuyện chăn gối của vợ chồng mình ngày càng giảm sút vì áp lực công việc, rồi những chuyến đi công tác xa nhà trong 2 3 ngày. Mình bị yếu và xuất tinh sớm chỉ 2 3 phút là ra rồi. Tìm hiểu và mua hàng trên Tiki (mình tin Tiki vì được kiểm duyệt khá kỹ). Sau khi sử dụng đến nay là 2 hộp hàu, mình duy trì được lâu hơn và cảm thấy tự tin hơn nhiều”.

Chị Hoàng T.H(mua cho chồng): “Vợ chồng mình có kế hoạch sinh bé trong năm nay mà hơn nửa năm chưa có kết quả dù căn kỹ lắm. Sau đó thì quyết định đi khám thì được kê đơn sử dụng Oyster man, thật may là 2 tháng sau cũng có kết quả như mong đợi. Cảm ơn sản phẩm tốt của các bạn rất nhiều”.

_Thực phẩm chức năng tăng cường sinh lý nam giới Oyster Man_ ra đời mang sứ mệnh “phục hồi bản lĩnh đàn ông Việt” sẽ ngày một tiến xa và chiếm trọn lòng tin của khách hàng. Hy vọng bài viết trên giúp khách hàng hiểu kỹ hơn về Oyster Man.


----------

